# Horus Rising - Audio CD



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Check out this latest news break that i just posted to the Heresy News Network

Black Library to Release "Horus Rising" in Audio CD Format 

cheers,

CP


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting. I hope they don't stop writing the books though. I feel that the books give it a more mysterious feel to it, kind of picking up a book and reading a journal except better detail. However, I do like the tone of the audios, which are semi-realistic.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

naw, they won't stop writing the books, i think they'll just follow up each one with an audio CD version. 

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

damn i will be listening to this!


----------

